# Waxstock external sticker



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi all, after attending waxstock this year my sticker I applied has started to peel. Is there anyway I could get a replacement of this?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi there.i think i still got mine that i didnt put on.

I can post it to you if you pm me your adress.

I think i still have it anyway


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Did you get a new sticker? I have the large one that came with the tickets and a smaller one that I got on the day. 

PM me you address if you're still looking for one.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Unfortunately not, Mr.T couldn't find it. I'll send you a PM across


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

That's now posted Matt. 

Brian


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Brian


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Your welcome. 

Hopefully the DIY "anti-bend" cardboard did its job. 

Get a photo up when it's applied. :thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

All it was missing was the graze contents! Will get it on once my windows are sealed, hopefully this weekend!


----------

